# I need a Halfmoon or Black/White cookie recipe



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2011)

Could anyone help me find a recipe for Halfmoon or Black/Whie cookies.  I am really interested in the frosting part.  The traditional ones have a shiny glaze that is similar to a fondant.  I am not sure how this is done in the home kitchen.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 31, 2011)

while I've not made these myself, perhaps the effect you are looking for can be achieved by using a thinner frosting and do the frosting while the cookies are still warm so the icing melts a bit on the cookie.


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2011)

My black and whites are dark chocolate fudgy cookies rolled in icing sugar. They get that nice white cracked look when they bake. Doesn't sound like that is what you are looking for, but if you want the recipe I'll post it later.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't vouch for the recipe, but a quick Google search took me here...

black and white cookies | smitten kitchen


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2011)

Annie,
This is exactly what I am looking for!  The sheen of both the white and black side is perfect.  I will give it a go and let you know how they come out.  Many thanks for your kind assistance.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 31, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Annie,
> This is exactly what I am looking for! The sheen of both the white and black side is perfect. I will give it a go and let you know how they come out. Many thanks for your kind assistance.


 
My fee is one black-and-white cookie!


----------

